# Semi OT: NBA Live 07 ratings



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

http://sports.ign.com/nbalive07/dallas.html

Again we are underrated, Dirk a 90 is decent but Steve Nash is a 91! And since when did Dirk become a better shot blocker than Erick Dampier?


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

Wait for the ESPN version, always better ratings.


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

These are the NBA Live ratings, for the game...


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

I know, wait for the ESPN game version.


----------



## SMDre (Jan 28, 2005)

t1no said:


> I know, wait for the ESPN game version.


It's no longer ESPN. ESPN has a partnership with EA Sports. Its going to be another hard decision between EA Sports and the 2k series.


----------



## BootyKing (Apr 7, 2005)

The 2K7 ratings have already been released. They arent much better either.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

If you have a 360, get 2K7. The demo is out now, and the Mavs look damn near unstoppable. Josh looks like Vince Carter, Dirk looks like Dirk, Jet can't miss, and Devin looks like Dwyane Wade.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

_Dre_ said:


> If you have a 360, get 2K7. The demo is out now, and the Mavs look damn near unstoppable. Josh looks like Vince Carter, Dirk looks like Dirk, Jet can't miss, and Devin looks like Dwyane Wade.


lol... that's the kind of team we need in real life!

Except at the #5 position, which is not mentioned...... :angel:


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

edwardcyh said:


> lol... that's the kind of team we need in real life!
> 
> Except at the #5 position, which is not mentioned...... :angel:


 Damp was alright. Better than his usual self.


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

Live's ratings mean nothing IMO. I have played the 2K7 demo on 360 and wow. People will be amazed when 2K7 comes out.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

The Future7 said:


> Live's ratings mean nothing IMO. I have played the 2K7 demo on 360 and wow. People will be amazed when 2K7 comes out.


 2k7's better.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

The Future7 said:


> Live's ratings mean nothing IMO. I have played the 2K7 demo on 360 and wow. People will be amazed when 2K7 comes out.


PICK


----------



## StackAttack (Mar 15, 2006)

WTF? Diop exactly the same as last year? And Devin quicker than JET?


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

StackAttack said:


> WTF? Diop exactly the same as last year? And Devin quicker than JET?


Devin is not quicker than JET on the court?


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

Devin is quicker than %90 of the NBA.

And you should know video games don't have the same rash reactions to one season player performances that we at the board do. If he keeps it up for the first month or so, he'll be improved on the update. 


But don't get live, live sucks. Get 2k7.


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

I cant wait for 2k7 to drop. The demo is a damn tease.


----------



## NastyN44 (Jan 18, 2005)

IM not sure if ill be getting 2k7 or live 07...2k6 is waaaaaaay better than live 06!!!


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

NastyN44 said:


> IM not sure if ill be getting 2k7 or live 07...2k6 is waaaaaaay better than live 06!!!


 GET 2K7.


----------



## StackAttack (Mar 15, 2006)

StackAttack said:


> WTF? Diop exactly the same as last year? And Devin quicker than JET?


My bad, I was questioning JET being quicker than Devin, which is shown in the ratings posted.


----------

